# Anyone install Waves plugins since the V10 upgrade?



## sean8877 (Jun 20, 2018)

I bought Waves Kramer Master without thinking about the V10 upgrade. I am hearing horror stories about people losing all of their Waves plugins with the upgrade. I would like to install my new purchase without having to pay for the upgrade, but when I run Waves Central I get an 'Update Notification' (attached screenshot) and it won't let me proceed without updating.

Has anyone else run into this update notification with Waves Central? Did it force you to upgrade to V10? Did you lose any of your Waves plugins with the update?

Thanks for any help


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 20, 2018)

I did upgrade to V10 of Waves Central and lost most of my plugins. 
I reinstalled V9 from this page and I got them all back. 

According to their site, V9.92 of Waves Central will install all Waves plugins that were originally released before June 10, 2018.

I would ignore the message to upgrade unless you want to get WUP for all your Waves plugins.


----------



## sean8877 (Jun 20, 2018)

TigerTheFrog said:


> I did upgrade to V10 of Waves Central and lost most of my plugins.
> I reinstalled V9 from this page and I got them all back.
> 
> According to their site, V9.92 of Waves Central will install all Waves plugins that were originally released before June 10, 2018.
> ...



Thanks for the info and the link. Unfortunately I can't tell if clicking the "Update" button on the Waves Central is also agreeing to upgrade, that's my fear. Waves Central won't let me proceed without clicking 'Update'. Good to hear you were able to restore you plugins.


----------



## lpuser (Jun 20, 2018)

If you follow the suggestions on this page https://www.waves.com/support/waves-v10-frequently-asked-questions and in particular download your v10 license(s) prior to installing, then you should be safe.
Since Version 10 and 9 can be mixed on the same machine, you can still use your old versions without the need to update or pay for WUP renewal.


----------



## sean8877 (Jun 20, 2018)

lpuser said:


> If you follow the suggestions on this page https://www.waves.com/support/waves-v10-frequently-asked-questions and in particular download your v10 license(s) prior to installing, then you should be safe.
> Since Version 10 and 9 can be mixed on the same machine, you can still use your old versions without the need to update or pay for WUP renewal.



Good news, thanks!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 21, 2018)

@sean8877 you got MUCH better advice from @lpuser 

Today I called Waves support and spoke to a really helpful guy who walked me through the whole process. 
I highly recommend calling them if you have any questions.

With his help, I was able to upgrade all but two of my plugins to 10. The other two I am leaving in 9 (they work fine) but if I want to upgrade them it would cost $10. If you are able to upgrade any of your plugins, definitely do it, because as @lpuser said, the old ones will still work.


----------



## alanb (Jun 21, 2018)

I went to https://www.waves.com/account/products#v9-and-above and was able to see which plugins were already v10.0.0, and which ones were v9.x but still covered by WUP — the latter each had a "Get Latest Version" link in the "Update Plan" column.

I clicked one of those "Get Latest Version" links, and was taken to a page where I was able to update those plugins to v10.0.0 (as confirmed by clicking on the "My Products" button and seeing that they were all moved up to "Version 10.x" I was then left with the option of re-WUP-ing the remaining 9.x-ers.

This was all done on the Waves website. I haven't tried to do anything with Waves Central yet.....


----------



## sean8877 (Jun 21, 2018)

Thanks for the info everyone, I still haven't actually tried Waves Central either, I'm going to go through all of the steps people mentioned above first


----------



## YaniDee (Jun 21, 2018)

If any of your plugs are still covered by WUP, the upgrade is effortless, in my opinion. I logged into Waves Central, it told me "Upgrades Available" and I managed to upgrade 7 plugs, while keeping the other v9s intact. I think there's an option that asks to remove "expired" v9 plugins , don't choose that! That's it..


----------



## rrichard63 (Jun 23, 2018)

sean8877 said:


> when I run Waves Central I get an 'Update Notification' (attached screenshot) and it won't let me proceed without updating.


I'm confused. If I open my current copy of Waves Central (version 1.3.6.3 dated March 13, 2018), will it (a) ask whether I want to update Waves Central itself and work normally even if I say no, or (b) refuse to run unless I update Waves Central itself? Thanks in advance!

At current prices, it will cost me $225 to upgrade my plugins to V10 -- money I don't have right now. And until they add new V10-only products to Mercury, I don't see any advantage of the V10 plugins over V9. But there are one or two V9 additions to Mercury that I haven't installed yet.

I have read the Waves FAQ page several times, and I'm afraid it's not helping me understand this.


----------



## sean8877 (Jun 23, 2018)

rrichard63 said:


> I'm confused. If I open my current copy of Waves Central (version 1.3.6.3 dated March 13, 2018), will it (a) ask whether I want to update Waves Central itself and work normally even if I say no, or (b) refuse to run unless I update Waves Central itself? Thanks in advance!
> 
> At current prices, it will cost me $225 to upgrade my plugins to V10 -- money I don't have right now. And until they add new V10-only products to Mercury, I don't see any advantage of the V10 plugins over V9. But there are one or two V9 additions to Mercury that I haven't installed yet.
> 
> I have read the Waves FAQ page several times, and I'm afraid it's not helping me understand this.



I'm confused about this myself, I haven't had the time to sit down and read through the FAQ yet though. I think what I'm hearing from other people is that you'll be presented with an option to update all plugins to V10 or stay at V9 after you login to Waves Central. So I'm assuming that the update popup I'm seeing is just an update to Waves Central and not the V10 plugin update. I might get a chance to try this out in the next day or two so I'll post back with my results.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jun 23, 2018)

Log in to your Waves account and and go to "my products".
Check your plugins' versions. Is it something below 10, like V9.2.0 or something?
If yes, go to "downloads" --> "legacy versions". Click on Version 9, pick the one that corresponds with your plugins' version. Download.
Inside Waves Central, go to "install" --> left panel: "select offline installer" --> navigate to the previously downloaded file. 
Pick your plugins from the list, install - done. Do not update to V10.


----------



## sean8877 (Jun 23, 2018)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Log in to your Waves account and and go to "my products".
> Check your plugins' versions. Is it something below 10, like V9.2.0 or something?
> If yes, go to "downloads" --> "legacy versions". Click on Version 9, pick the one that corresponds with your plugins' version. Download.
> Inside Waves Central, go to "install" --> left panel: "select offline installer" --> navigate to the previously downloaded file.
> Pick your plugins from the list, install - done. Do not update to V10.



Awesome, thanks for breaking it down like that.


----------



## rrichard63 (Jun 23, 2018)

sean8877 said:


> Awesome, thanks for breaking it down like that.


Yes, thank you, Jimmy Hellfire.


----------



## lpuser (Jun 24, 2018)

rrichard63 said:


> (a) ask whether I want to update Waves Central itself and work normally even if I say no, or (b) refuse to run unless I update Waves Central itself?



Just to clearify a little more: Waves Central is supposed to only work with the latest Waves version, because it refers to an online database of most recent plugins. Since Waves have released v10, the previous Central app (based on v9) can no longer access any of the (now) "old" informations when you are e.g. trying to download an online installer. It would automatically guide you through the v10 update which you don´t wanna do.

That is why (as Jimmy has described above) v9 version are only available as offline downloads but no longer via Central.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 24, 2018)

That's exactly what I did and it worked fine until I bought another Waves plugin during the recent sale. To use that I had to upgrade to 10. Fortunately, in my case, most of my plugs still had a few weeks of WUP left. 

The few V9 plugins that I didn't update still work.


----------



## sean8877 (Jun 24, 2018)

I'm trying the offline installer for V9.2 but unfortunately Waves Central doesn't seem to find any installers in the in the v9.2 offline package that I downloaded from the Waves site. Any plugin directory I select in the offline package is giving the message "No installable products were found inside the directory". I searched the waves site for help but they brush over the offline installer selection. So maybe I'm screwed and have to upgrade to V10? (I don't have WUP)


----------



## alanb (Jun 24, 2018)

*Just call Waves. * 

As I've already noted in one of these parallel threads, their phone support has been extremely helpful to me, on a number of occasions, with the surprisingly quick resolution of installation issues.


----------



## sean8877 (Jun 24, 2018)

alanb said:


> *Just call Waves. *
> 
> As I've already noted in one of these parallel threads, their phone support has been extremely helpful to me, on a number of occasions, with the surprisingly quick resolution of installation issues.



Thanks, I actually found a youtube video that was very helpful. I needed to run the legacy installer for Waves Central and that let's me install the V9.2 plugins with the offline installer, the V10 Waves Central doesn't recognize the V9.2 offline installers. So it looks like I'm good now. Thanks for everyone's help. Here's the video:


----------



## rrichard63 (Jun 25, 2018)

sean8877 said:


> I needed to run the legacy installer for Waves Central and that let's me install the V9.2 plugins with the offline installer, the V10 Waves Central doesn't recognize the V9.2 offline installers.


Can you have both the old and new versions of Waves Central installed at the same time on the same PC? Or do you have to uninstall one in order to use the other?


----------



## sean8877 (Jun 25, 2018)

rrichard63 said:


> Can you have both the old and new versions of Waves Central installed at the same time on the same PC? Or do you have to uninstall one in order to use the other?



Sorry yes I forgot to mention that you need to uninstall the newer version of Waves Central first and then install the legacy version.


----------



## thesteelydane (Jun 30, 2018)

I bought a new plugin, was forced to upgrade to version 10 to be able to install it, and now I get a no license message for all my version 9 plugins, when I start my DAW, despite the same plugins being fully licensed in Waves Central. What the hell????


----------



## Josh Richman (Jun 30, 2018)

thesteelydane said:


> I bought a new plugin, was forced to upgrade to version 10 to be able to install it, and now I get a no license message for all my version 9 plugins, when I start my DAW, despite the same plugins being fully licensed in Waves Central. What the hell????



Exact same problem! Worst user experience with THE most predictable use case. Did they not anticipate this?? 

Either they are really out of touch or they purposely did this to make it difficult for us b/c we didn’t buy/upgrade to v10 everything.


----------



## thesteelydane (Jul 2, 2018)

Josh Richman said:


> Exact same problem! Worst user experience with THE most predictable use case. Did they not anticipate this??
> 
> Either they are really out of touch or they purposely did this to make it difficult for us b/c we didn’t buy/upgrade to v10 everything.



I got everything working now, but it's a pain the ass:

First I was able to update quite a few of my plugins to version 10 on the waves website, but I still had a few much needed favourites in version 9. Then.....

Uninstall EVERYTHING Waves. First by sending all your licenses to the cloud inside Waves Central, and then uninstall all your plugins, also inside Waves Central. Then DELETE Waves Central and all traces you can find of anything Waves. I'm on a mac, so in library - application support (root level, not the user library) there's a Waves folder with your license information. Delete this as well, and empty your trash.

Then, install this offline installer for version 9: https://www.waves.com/downloads/v9

Install ONLY your version 9 plugs from this, and download the licenses from the cloud for these. I also had to run the AUreg utility in the Waves folder, to get my plugins to show up. Make sure everything is working, and then delete the legacy version of Waves Central.

Now install the new version 10, and install your version 10 plugins. Don't update your existing version 9 plugins when it asks, and don't let it delete them.

Now my version 9 and 10 plugs are all running fine.


----------



## rrichard63 (Jul 2, 2018)

thesteelydane said:


> I got everything, but it's a pain the ass: ...


Thank you! Your instructions are very clear and understandable.


----------



## brett (Jul 2, 2018)

In case this helps anyone, I see that Waves have posted a script to help those who wish to run v9 and v10 plug-ins at the same time. I haven’t tested it yet but here is a post from Yotam (Waves) at Gearslutz

“Guys, FYI at this time - we've uploaded an script called "V9-V10 Organizer" for Mac/Win for download on the website.
This sorts out the V9+V10 plugins in tandem on the same system issues - which occurs in some DAWs and basically removes any duplicities between V9/V10
Plugins Appear Twice in Plugin List After Updating to V10 | Support | Waves

Thanks you all ! we'll do our best to improve”


----------



## paulmatthew (Jul 2, 2018)

Surprised that so many are having issues . I updated all of mine to v10 with no issue , but also not running any v9 which may be the reason . In fact , I've since upgraded to Horizon at a steal . I hope everyone gets it sorted so they're usable again .


----------



## Soundhound (Jul 21, 2018)

Just catching up with this unpleasantness now. At the moment do you need to upgrade to V10, or can you just keep using the V9 versions? I unwittingly updated to V10 on my MacBook Pro and it's causing some problems. Haven't updated on my iMac and all seems fine. 

Any consensus on the best strategy for going back from V10 to V9?


----------



## T-LeffoH (Jul 21, 2018)

thesteelydane said:


> I got everything working now, but it's a pain the ass:
> 
> First I was able to update quite a few of my plugins to version 10 on the waves website, but I still had a few much needed favourites in version 9. Then.....
> 
> ...



My experience wasn't necessarily this complicated.

The main thing to do if you're using both V9 and V10 generally seems to be avoid using "Easy Install & Activate" option and rather use the "Install Products" option.

Under "Install Products" it will list your products based on license version. A product in that section which is V9 won't be installed - or even have an option to install - as V10. It will install the correct version for whatever is associated with your account.

If you updated all using the generic update notification in the upper left of Waves Central, which may have installed everything as V10, you can use the Uninstall function within Waves Central itself and re-download/reinstall.

My suspicion is that updating via that update notification within Waves Central may have been the main culprit for confusion - and somewhat of a software bug - as it seemed to update everything in an account to V10 rather than relative to current license versions per each plugin/bundle in a user's account. As ever since I installed and reinstalled through the Install Products, I've seen no issues or misalignments with update notifications versus plugin versions in my account.


----------



## sean8877 (Jul 21, 2018)

Soundhound said:


> Just catching up with this unpleasantness now. At the moment do you need to upgrade to V10, or can you just keep using the V9 versions? I unwittingly updated to V10 on my MacBook Pro and it's causing some problems. Haven't updated on my iMac and all seems fine.
> 
> Any consensus on the best strategy for going back from V10 to V9?


I accidentally said yes to updating all plugins in Waves Central when I installed a new V10 plugin a couple of weeks ago, and now none of my V9 plugins work. I've heard Waves support is good so I'm going to call them next week and see if they can help me get my V9 plugins back. I definitely had no intention of upgrading those V9 plugins and the price I am seeing to upgrade is ridiculous just to keep using the plugins that I've already paid for.


----------



## T-LeffoH (Jul 21, 2018)

sean8877 said:


> I accidentally said yes to updating all plugins in Waves Central when I installed a new V10 plugin a couple of weeks ago, and now none of my V9 plugins work. I've heard Waves support is good so I'm going to call them next week and see if they can help me get my V9 plugins back. I definitely had no intention of upgrading those V9 plugins and the price I am seeing to upgrade is ridiculous just to keep using the plugins that I've already paid for.



Per my previous post, you should be able to uninstall everything and reinstall as V9.

Uninstall is available under the "Install" menu at the top. After uninstalling just go into "Install Products" section and you will be able to install the correct version associated with your Waves account.


----------



## Soundhound (Jul 21, 2018)

Thanks. Are you speaking about the Waves Central app here? Does that need to be uninstalled as well and replaced with a V9 version? Or is it just the plugins themselves, and it's all done with the latest Waves Central app?



T-LeffoH said:


> Per my previous post, you should be able to uninstall everything and reinstall as V9.
> 
> Uninstall is available under the "Install" menu at the top. After uninstalling just go into "Install Products" section and you will be able to install the correct version associated with your Waves account.


----------



## sean8877 (Jul 21, 2018)

T-LeffoH said:


> Per my previous post, you should be able to uninstall everything and reinstall as V9.
> 
> Uninstall is available under the "Install" menu at the top. After uninstalling just go into "Install Products" section and you will be able to install the correct version associated with your Waves account.


Thanks, I've tried to uninstall in the past but there were problems with old Waveshell files left over somewhere on my drive and it turned into a bunch of work trying to get a clean installation. I'll give that a shot though.


----------



## T-LeffoH (Jul 21, 2018)

Soundhound said:


> Thanks. Are you speaking about the Waves Central app here? Does that need to be uninstalled as well and replaced with a V9 version? Or is it just the plugins themselves, and it's all done with the latest Waves Central app?



Yes this is using the Waves Central app and you should be able to do it with the most recent version of Waves Central V10. I used Uninstall to remove "All V10 Plugins" and just reinstalled everything from scratch under Install products.

You can see an image of the option here> https://ibb.co/hd0RBy


----------



## Soundhound (Jul 23, 2018)

Thanks again. I uninstalled everything and then installed V9 from the offline file. Those aren't showing up though. I keep getting the lines for the V10 and the Other programs in the uninstall section of Waves central, so I figured there were some leftover files, I searched everything Waves and deleted and restarted, but still same problem. 

I'll get in touch with Waves and see if they can suggest anything. 

Again, thanks for the help!


----------



## milesito (Jul 23, 2018)

Had the same issue and called tech support. They went into a hidden folder in logic and removed a file so that logic will rescan all plug ins (after I uninstalled all of the waves10 updates
That I didn’t want to be forced to buy on the spot). That worked.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Oct 16, 2018)

this is such BS.

i have ONE v10 plugin - Scheps Omni - the rest (MANY MANY) are v9.

i am foregoing the Scheps because this is such a pain in the ass. 

staying v9 until i have the patience to sort through all the suggestions.

it shouldn't take 2 pages on a non-Waves forum to get this crap sorted out.


----------



## jaketanner (Oct 16, 2018)

I have V9 and V10 with Pro Tools and no issues.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Oct 16, 2018)

jaketanner said:


> I have V9 and V10 with Pro Tools and no issues.



which approach did you take from the previous 2 pages?


----------



## jaketanner (Oct 16, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> which approach did you take from the previous 2 pages?



I honestly just used the easy install and activate. I got an error message saying that it couldn't be done, but it does go through. I have the licenses on the cloud and just used Waves Central for everything. Was fairly simple the last time around. However, I did notice that some plugins are harder and more finicky to instal for some reason. The last two I installed was the ADT and the Hybrid Reverb if I remember correctly.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Oct 16, 2018)

jaketanner said:


> I honestly just used the easy install and activate. I got an error message saying that it couldn't be done, but it does go through. I have the licenses on the cloud and just used Waves Central for everything. Was fairly simple the last time around. However, I did notice that some plugins are harder and more finicky to instal for some reason. The last two I installed was the ADT and the Hybrid Reverb if I remember correctly.




i like that the 'easy install' gives an error.

and it's fairly simple but some are harder and more finicky.

if this doesn't drive you batty, then...


----------



## Casiquire (Oct 17, 2018)

I was also able to use Easy Install for my first new plugin, but my second plugin never showed up in my VST folder. It's confusing since I did the same thing for both. Is that part of this issue?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 17, 2018)

I've only got a couple of waves plugins, and upgraded to 10 without realising. I found their software quite un-intuitive and confusing, and it took me quite a while to figure out what is going on. I ended up having to roll back to v 9, but it certainly was less than clear.

It's rather put me off them to be honest, so I'll probably stick with my collection of UAD and Fabfilter plugins, which to be honest, do pretty much more than I'll ever need anyway.


----------



## aleniqe (Nov 22, 2018)

hey there.
I'm kinda at a dead end. I bought a new mac (mac os 10.14) and wanted to install my waves plugins. Stumbled upon the v10/v9 problems and then did everything that was shown in this video: 

and yet my v9.2.0-plugins still don't show up in Logic. (my one v10 plugin does show up). What am I doing wrong?
What really confuses me is, that there is no 9.2 waves legacy installer, but only "9.3, 9.6 and 9.92".
I hope you can help!


----------



## C-Wave (Nov 22, 2018)

aleniqe said:


> hey there.
> I'm kinda at a dead end. I bought a new mac (mac os 10.14) and wanted to install my waves plugins. Stumbled upon the v10/v9 problems and then did everything that was shown in this video:
> 
> and yet my v9.2.0-plugins still don't show up in Logic. (my one v10 plugin does show up). What am I doing wrong?
> ...



Use the 9.3 installer. All Waves plugins (9.x and 10) shows up here. I’m on Windows 10 with Cubase 9.5 and Cubase 10.
Edit: just FYI, VE Pro 6 has a bug that keeps 9.x from showing up. Only v. 10 shows there and VSL is aware of the problem as far as it shows on their forum.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Nov 22, 2018)

I called Waves and the guy on the phone was super nice and walked me through the whole thing. 

However, don't do email support with Waves. I got really bad information that way.


----------



## jaketanner (Nov 22, 2018)

I am on Pro tools 2018, Mac OS, and all I did was do an easy install through the Waves Manager. Then I clicked NO to update the plugins, and it's done. I have many V9 and many V10...most recently I installed the freebie "Sibilance" from Waves just a few hours ago...no issues at all.


----------



## Steve W (Jan 30, 2019)

I just successfully went through all of the above, and am indebted to you all for these posts! A couple of things I learned that could’ve saved me some time...
- Being on a newer iMac running Mojave 10.14, the v9 legacy downloads worked great (thank you, Waves) but I had to use v10 Wave Central to install even the v9 plug ins. Worked fine though, as long as I heeded the call to NEVER check the update boxes.
- The Waves AU Reg Utility(s) were essential to the procedure, following the WC install process. Had I used it sooner it may have found my v9 AUs earlier and saved me an hour. But again, thanks to Waves for including this little app in both downloads.


----------

